# help ! my duckling has a bad foot!



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

hi 
my duck has just hatched today and it is 1 of 5 . it was the last out and it has a crooked foot . the right ankle is bending to the side of the left foot . and can not stand . what do i do?????
x thankyou
HELP Please


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

duckmad x said:


> hi
> my duck has just hatched today and it is 1 of 5 . it was the last out and it has a crooked foot . the right ankle is bending to the side of the left foot . and can not stand . what do i do?????
> x thankyou
> HELP Please


take him to the vet so they can put a brace on his leg while he is still young. I would not wait long to do it. let us know how it goes.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe you should take it somewhere safe (basket, box padded with old cloth) and feed it separately. You mentioned that leg is bending at the ankle, small improvised cast with paper clip and wetvrap may help to strengthen the ankle. Baby has all the chances to recover, but will need your help and care.
If you can post picture it may help.


----------

